
Shift Your Mindset Before Quitting - maryfoxmarlow
https://getmarlow.com/article/shift-your-mindset-before-quitting-1512585001346x530751118426767400
======
wcunning
This post seems somewhat light on details. You open with talking about being
frustrated by open plan offices or long commutes (things that I would
categorize as major traits of a working environment, likely hard to change),
but then completely ignore them in your examples of people you've helped. What
is your advice to people who, for example, used to like their job but began to
lose it when their office converted to open plan, or worse yet hot desking?

~~~
askafriend
> This post seems somewhat light on details.

That's because it's content marketing designed to get you to think about
buying the career coaching service they're selling.

------
equalarrow
I’m gonna call bullshit.

If an open office sucks or the other reasons listed suck, just leave. There is
a virus out there that you NEED a company to be ‘someone’ in the dev world.
This is a lie.

Med > big > bigger companies really don’t care about you. That’s why they have
‘human resources’ - you are just a resource. And HR Is there only to protect
the company and not you.

The best thing you can do is think for yourself and listen to your intuition.
If it’s telling you “this is lame” for whatever reason, it’s in YOUR best
interest to leave and do something else. Start your own company or 1 person
labor of love and don’t worry about someone else’s opinion.

You have a very limited time on this planet and you should be living your life
to your fullest. Not to any company’s. You’re just selling yourself short
otherwise.

------
psyc
Well, to each their own. But I've been through numerous ordeals in my career
where I pulled out all the stops to change myself or change my role in order
to hang on to a company that fundamentally wasn't a fit. I regret wasting all
that time. Never did I look back and feel glad that I'd tried everything.
Never did any of the consequences I feared from quitting, happen. Yes, this is
especially easy for programmers in a long running seller's market, but I like
to think it generalizes to some degree.

Also, I immediately thought of trying to change yourself to make a romantic
relationship work. Now, if you're unhappy with _yourself_ , then by all means,
change. But otherwise, I think changing yourself to make a relationship work
is questionable.

------
no29
not op, but google cache has a copy if the link isn't working

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4PCbv-...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4PCbv-
pGR8YJ:https://getmarlow.com/article/shift-your-mindset-before-
quitting-1512585001346x530751118426767400+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

> One client was feeling bored, disengaged and undervalued at his small
> company. His role wasn’t a particularly good fit for his strengths and he
> didn’t have as much responsibility as he would have liked. Through exploring
> his interests and strengths he proposed a change to his manager to take on
> more work related to the financials of the company - despite feeling that he
> didn’t have the formal training necessary, this was an area where he wanted
> to grow. Based on that conversation, he ended up taking over all financial
> aspects of the company and absolutely loves his new role and
> responsibilities.

he must have one heck of a charming personality. is fantasy corp hiring for
ceo? i have no experience or relevant skills.

~~~
jackvalentine
The process of taking over the financials could have taken a decade.

------
cannonedhamster
Let me just tl;dr this. If you aren't happy with your job, don't just quit and
find another job. Evaluate why you're unhappy and see if you can adjust to or
change your situation. Otherwise take some time to plan and find a job that's
a better fit so you don't just stumble back into the same situation. I think
the central point got missed because of the initial reaction people on HN have
to marketing in general.

------
ScottBurson
Cached:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4PCbv-...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4PCbv-
pGR8YJ:https://getmarlow.com/article/shift-your-mindset-before-
quitting-1512585001346x530751118426767400+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-b-1-ab)

------
maryfoxmarlow
Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
dominostars
Got a mirror up somewhere?

